# where can i download my motherboard intel P4I45Gx_PE



## lheng (Jun 3, 2008)

where can i download my motherboard bcoz i dont have sound on my pc cant listen anything its just only beep heres my file
OS Name= Microsoft Windows XP Professional 
Version= 5.1 2600 Service PAck 2 Build 2600 
OS Manufacturer= Microsoft Corporation
System Name= Arlene
System Manufacturer= INTEL
System Model= P4I45Gx_PE,
System Type= X86-based PC
Processor= x86 Family 15 Model 1 Stepping 3 GenuineIntel ~1697 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date American Megatrends Inc. P3.00, 6/1/2004
SMBIOS Version= 2.3
total Physical Memory= 512.00 MB
Networl Adapters= Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Thernet NIC


----------



## swarner (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello and welcome to TFS.

First of all please dont make two threads on the same topic.
Second you cant download a motherboard, its a piece of hardware!!!!
I'm presuming that you need to download your motherboard drivers, specifically sound drivers? These can be obtained here:http://www.asrock.com/mb/download.asp?Model=P4i45G&s=478


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

http://www.ookz.com.pl/intel-82801db/

These are Sound Card Drivers


----------



## chandrashekhra (Sep 29, 2008)

lheng said:


> where can i download my motherboard bcoz i dont have sound on my pc cant listen anything its just only beep heres my file
> OS Name= Microsoft Windows XP Professional
> Version= 5.1 2600 Service PAck 2 Build 2600
> OS Manufacturer= Microsoft Corporation
> ...


----------



## keashok2008 (Jan 2, 2009)

sound card driver download


----------

